# Installation media=http (without proxy)?



## NewUse (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,
Is it posible to install/update FreeBSD (using sysinstall) from http official site (not ftp):
I mean is it possible to use full http instad of ftp?

How can it be done?


----------

